# Death By Caffeine



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

How much caffeine would it take to kill you? Apparently I would have to drink 168 shots of espresso before meeting the big Gaggia in the sky. what about you?

Check this out...

http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine-uk-and-europe


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

150 shots for me.... although if these are single shots, then this morning I am already only 74 away from death!!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

103 double espressos for me.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

At last - some benefit from me eating all the pies!

I can drink 222 espressos safely!


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

224 shots or 161 cups of brewed coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think regardless of size you'd struggle to get past 20 without wanting to (willingly) stop

The side-effects would have kicked in already


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Killing yourself by caffeine the easy way - no tampers, no grinders, no roasting. And dirt cheap:

http://purecaffeine.info/bulk/


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

if memory serves correctly the ld50 for caffeine is around 200mg/kg, but that is calculated on someone with no tolerance (actually i believe its calculated on lab rats then scaled up to human levels) chances are those of us on here with some absurd levels of tolerance built up over years would just end up a bit sick but still live, so the numbers should probably be higher (mine came out at 121 shots, yes im very light)


----------



## Freeforever (Feb 3, 2011)

142.65 shots of espresso before I die...


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I think regardless of size you'd struggle to get past 20 without wanting to (willingly) stop
> 
> The side-effects would have kicked in already


I think you're right Glen, but I'd give it a damn good go.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

156 shots. I might drown in all of the latte milk first though


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

135 espressi.









Is that all!?









Would be interesting to have a home caffeine testing kit. After a while it will not be the brew but your own blood you'll be testing


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

185 espresso shots! Got a way to go yet......far to much blood in my caffeine stream!!


----------



## mungbean (May 23, 2011)

230 shots apparently


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a lot of coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It would take 142.65 shots of Espresso to put you down.

or 3.57 litres of espresso


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

RoloD said:


> Killing yourself by caffeine the easy way - no tampers, no grinders, no roasting. And dirt cheap:
> 
> http://purecaffeine.info/bulk/


This is perfect if you want to mainline it.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

213 shots of espresso for me, or 475 cans of coke. Interesting.....


----------

